# The Village Mire 2015



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The scare-cam was a hoot

I love the wolf-headed creature and the standing goat-headed creature. They are bad-a$$!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dig it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was great! I also love the goat (believe it's the fawn from Midnite f/x studios). Really like the mutant creatures interspersed with traditional Halloween. Great lighting too and yes the scare cam rocked! Too funny! Awesome set-up once again!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn nice!
Very well done sir!!!


----------



## wrascal (Nov 5, 2015)

Nicely done! We will have to try installing a "scare cam" next year in our haunt.

Russ


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That looks great. Nice prop and really good photography. I love this haunt. The scare cam was so fun to see!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What great, dare I say, carnivorous plants and freakin' cool creatures! Love it!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nicely done. Awesome props!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I really dig the Harold Ramis stone @ 2:16!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Looooove your haunt!!! The creatures were fantastically scary, superb lighting, great placement of props..oh, the maneating plants~mwhaaaa~the cattails & fog were like a movie scene! Nice job on the vid, too~diggin that ambient music:coolkin:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very unique and creative! Nice video too.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the kind words. My haunt has come a long way over the past 7 years.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

awesome haunt, terrific detailing!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking haunt. I love the variety of creatures you have.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work again ... always stepping it up!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

really great backstory to tie it all together- I really like the creepiness of morphed beings- hominid looking goat, creatures rising from the earth, crazy morphed wolf, and really liked the great worm crawling through your yard. nicely done!


----------



## madscientist70 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow Chris Just seeing this Now!! Awesome work!


----------



## pes142 (May 9, 2016)

How did you make the worm creature? That worm was awesome looking!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I made the worm with Dryer tube cut and mounted to small square plywood bases, covered in shrink wrap and spray painted. I sculpted the mouth and fangs using Free Form Air. The teeth are pumpkin teeth and inner mouth is spray foam. I might have coated the shrink wrap with liquid latex, but can't remember.


----------



## pes142 (May 9, 2016)

HauntCast said:


> I made the worm with Dryer tube cut and mounted to small square plywood bases, covered in shrink wrap and spray painted. I sculpted the mouth and fangs using Free Form Air. The teeth are pumpkin teeth and inner mouth is spray foam. I might have coated the shrink wrap with liquid latex, but can't remember.


Thanks! I'm going to try this, hopefully my results will look similar to yours.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow! such detail. I audibly said "ooo! neat!" when i saw the wolf, and then it moved!


----------

